# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sunday Dec 11th -



## Eric (Dec 5, 2016)

* 


 

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sunday Dec 11th - *

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.

When: Sunday Dec 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.

Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.

Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.

Theme:  Wear your ugly Christmas Sweaters*


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

Can I just wear my ugly Xmas face?....that I happen to wear all year round?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2016)

I plan on being there
sweater suggesstions


 

 

 

 
this post may look familiar....


----------



## the2finger (Dec 6, 2016)

How bout a ugly Christmas bike


----------



## Eric (Dec 6, 2016)

That will work too...


----------



## the2finger (Dec 9, 2016)

'56 Higgins Christmas bike


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)

Newbe here,happen to be able to make it on our way home to lancaster from oceanside . never been,where is the best place to park?and dont have xmas sweaters , hope thats ok.but have our bikes.didn't plan on going.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2016)

There's usually plenty of curb side parking along Glassel street within a block or two of the traffic circle.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 11, 2016)

There are public lots that don't charge on Sunday


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)

Kool,thanks.we will be there


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2016)

Once again, a good time was had by all.
Christmas is in the air.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)

Our first oc ride.Very kool.had a good time.nice people, beautiful bikes.great ride, ill definitely come again.thanks eric for the directions, came in handy.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2016)

Super fun day at the Circle City ride...
@cyclingday let me ride has 39 deluxe auto cycle. Thank you Marty; rides great!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 11, 2016)

Just have to ask whose bike this is....This is how it should look.....as I was saying about continuity....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 11, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just have to ask whose bike this is....This is how it should look.....as I was saying about continuity....
> View attachment 395351



Who owns this bike? I think I need to make some tracings....


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2016)

Another great ride in the OC


----------



## Eric (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone for coming out to the ride.  Another great ride.  It almost rained but we made it through.  Here are my pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2016)

Eric said:


> Thanks everyone for coming out to the ride.  Another great ride.  It almost rained but we made it through.  Here are my pics.
> 
> View attachment 396371 View attachment 396372 View attachment 396373 View attachment 396374 View attachment 396375 View attachment 396376 View attachment 396377 View attachment 396378 View attachment 396379 View attachment 396380 View attachment 396381 View attachment 396382 View attachment 396383 View attachment 396384 View attachment 396385 View attachment 396386 View attachment 396387 View attachment 396388 View attachment 396389 View attachment 396390



My neck hurts


----------



## the2finger (Dec 14, 2016)

Eric did u get the bag o food I left by the van?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Eric did u get the bag o food I left by the van?



I thought that was lunch?


----------

